# Looking for a good Hunt



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I just recently moved here to North Dakota and have had a little bit of luck hunting this fall. We had a pretty good opening day but I have only hunted public land. I am looking for one good hunt before the freeze up and would prefer to hunt on private land. My Job takes me all over the Eastern Side of ND and I have seen all of the posted signs. Another issue is that the Farmers are in the middle of the Harvest and are hard to get a hold of when I have been out hunting. Anyone have any good ideas?  
I would like to hear some input. Some of you guys are full of hot air and I get a kick out of your posts. However a few of you guys seem to have some knowledge about duck hunting...Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

First of all insulting half of the people here won't get you anywhere to fast . I found all of my hunting spots on my own by driving around scouting and then talking to farmers. That is all you have to do.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

OK self proclaimed wing master...you have a lot of nerve talking to me like I am a chump. I asked a simple question and could care less what you have done....found all my stuff myself. Your arrogance makes me sick. I guarantee you that I can find all my own hunting as well but thought I could ask a couple of questions via this forum. I mean this is a forum dedicated to hunting in this state. Bottom line is this, if you have a problem with me asking a question on this site let me know...and if you want to do something about it let me know as well and I will gladly give you a free butt whoopin via me. Untill then go back to driveing your little beat truck.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

How old are you wingmaster? You are making a complete jerk of yourself. This guy comes one asking for help and makes a light comment and you blow up on him.

Scott. Shoot me an e-mail and maybe we can work something out. I will be in Sask the next week, so I wouldn''t be available until after next weekend.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Scott: There's no substitute for meeting the farmers face to face. It's pretty tough when they're in the combine or driving truck. Keep trying, you'll succeed sooner or later. The ducks have been pounded so hard the last three weeks that many of the good areas are now not holding anything. Field hunting can be good but you have to scout a lot as the fields are always different from day to day and week to week. It's hard for many of us to put on a specific area to try as we have to scout hard this time of year ourselves. If you're new to the area, give me a PM and I'll try to give you a couple of ideas. Sounds like the snow geese are moving into the state. Might be time to switch gears a little....usually when you get into a field for snows in the northern part of the state you will have the big northern mallards come to any mallard decoys in the field. Seems that the northern mallards will follow the snow geese out to feed many times in the same fields. Call the northern refuge managers to find out where the concentrations are holding for the most part.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I was just being sarcastic. Take a freaken joke you guys. Also take some deep breaths. All you have to do is scout, then ask the farmer. It isn't that tough of a concept. And Scott, I didn't mean to piss you off, but don't get tuff with me buddy.Take a break.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks for the input guys it is greatly appreciated...I will try the things you all suggested, even yours wingmaster. And just so you know I reserve the right to get tough with anyone when necessary.


----------



## Big Dog (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey Scott drop me a email I hunt in SE ND alot and have some good spots to hunt. We may be able to get together and get on some big greenheads. Hope to here from ya.


----------

